# Nell starts Agility....



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, since Nell is so full of energy, I need another outlet. So I decided to start Agility with her. We signed up for the Agility Foundations class starting Nov. 7. This is the pre-requisite before she can start Agility I. The class is at the Wenatchee Kennel Club, which is a club that hosts AKC events here locally. I can't wait to start. I hope I like it, lol, as well as Nell. I'm hoping that the more we do, the more she will build her confidence, and use it to also work with her shyness of people, especially men. So here it is, another one of my threads, lol. Will keep this thread updated with each class, and Nell's accomplishments. It's a 6-week class, and if she makes it the first time through, then it's on to Agility I.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

That is fantastic! I can't wait to hear how it all goes and how you both like it. You'll have to keep us posted because I know Nell is going to love it.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm just wondering how the class is going to be held, lol. Here's the write-up on Agility Foundation....



> This class will teach important skills needed to advance through the successive levels of agility training including attention on handler, working with distractions, sit-stays and down- stays, go-outs, working on both sides of the handler and working with a ladder and wobble board. Handler will learn clicker training, shaping, luring, targeting, motivation, use of toys, rewards, and more. Dogs may be younger than one year of age.


And here's all their classes they offer......
http://www.wenatcheekennelclub.com/classesoffered.htm

Oh, and one other thing, I hope the class isn't full already. I sent in the form and the money. If it's full, then I'll have to wait til the next one. But my trainer said she believes there's still openings for this one. She only teaches obedience at the kennel club, so I'll have a new trainer for the agility, lol.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like a great start for Nell and you!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that the class is not full. Be sure to post pictures of her progress!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll try to get some pics. Wished I had a video camera though, lol. I might try calling tomorrow to see if anyone answers, they are not always in the office as they have classes they are teaching. I might even join the kennel club so I can actually go in for practice whenever I want, as long as it's being used for agility. They usually switch between agility, rally, and obedience.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

oooh, that's great! agility is so much fun. Mac'n'Roe are doing it...I posted some videos of their last class (of 6) of their introduction to agility class. They had a blast. 
http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/38624-health-scare-mac-mac.html


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Nell had her first class tonight. It was great, she loved it. We didn't do a lot on the first night, it was mostly introducing each other and then got an introduction to the clicker, then did a little targeting. Since I had already had her charged on the clicker, it was real easy for her. We also did a little clicking when she would look at me. So our homework is charging the clicker, which I don't need to do because she's already on it, and then clicking for looking at me, and also targeting. Nell also got to meet some new dogs and other people. You can tell she was a little shy at first, but then started walking up to people and letting them pet her. And even a couple guys got to pet her, lol. That's a first, lol. I guess maybe it's because they are also dog owners? lol. Overall, I think she did a whole lot better than I had expected.

Oh, and I need to work on a clicker-trick with her. The person that comes to class next Friday with the best clicker-trick gets a prize.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad to hear that you and Nell got into the class. Great to hear that your first class was a success. Savannah's classes are going well also. Agility is such fun!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I took Chloe and Nell out to play frisbee today and had a blast. Then when we were finishing up, 2 other people showed up and had dogs as well, but not frisbee dogs. They just wanted to get together if my dogs were friendly, and I said sure, no problem. They had a blast. And what really suprised me is Nell actually walked up to one of the guys and let him scratch her under the chin, then wanted me to throw the frisbee again, and I did. This time, when she brought it back, she brought it to that guy, lol. I really want to get her out of this shell of being shy of men, and I think it's working. She let a couple guys pet her for a few seconds at the Agility class, and now this guy out at the park. I'm just going to take it slow and easy, and let her build her confidence. She's really becoming quite the dog, with her special features of being able to calm other dogs down, and now starting to walk up to strangers and becoming more confident in herself. 

Oh, and one of the dogs was a German Shephard. And not just any GSD. The guy said the mom and dad are both GSD's that are about 70-80lbs, but this guy, at 7 months, is about 160lbs. He was huge. Really hard to believe he's a GSD and not a mix. And he looks like a GSD with no other mixes in him. I've seen GSD/Great Dane mixes, and he looked nothing like them either. All he said was they think it's a genetic defect. He's got some joint issues as well, said it only affects him when he's been running too long.

Oh, there is one other thing I would like to mention about Nell's Agility class, there is a really big No-No in her class. The trainer said that nobody is allowed to tell their dog "No". The only exception is where safety is involved where a dog lunges or tries to attack another dog, but no other time. It is 100% Positive based training. She has 3 dogs herself, a red heeler mix and 2 Portugese Waterdogs. One has recently retired from 10 years in Agility, and the other is a pup that is just starting, and is doing very well. All with just 100% Positive training. She even mentioned that she used to be one of those Correction, Choke Chain users many, many years ago, and said since going to Positive Only training, her current dogs have gone a lot further, a lot faster, than the previous methods she used.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Tonight I did a little work with Nell. I worked with her on Crawl for about 10 minutes. Then gave her a break for an hour, then worked on her looking at me, all with the clicker. At first, she was really intent on getting the hot dog from my hand, but then as she glanced quickly at me like, "Are you going to give it to me or what?", I clicked her and treated. After about 10 times, she would follow the treat in my hand to my chest and then looked at me and click-treat. After about another 5 or 6, then she no longer followed my hand. As I got the treat and brought it to my chest, her eyes went to my eyes instead of to my chest where the treat was, and I clicked and treated. Once we did this a few times successfully, I started delaying the click-treat. She'd look at me then at the treat, expecting the treat. Looked at me again and then the treat. Then looked at me for 3 seconds, and then got the click-treat. I got it out to about 15 seconds, then we broke away for the night. Will continue on crawl tomorrow, and eye contact as well. Hopefully I will get both of these down pat in a couple days.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, tonight was night 2 at Agility Foundations, and it was great. We started out the class by everyone talking about what they taught their dogs during the week. I talked about her targeting and eye contact, and worked a little on Crawling as well. Once we were all done, then we all walked around the room with our dogs, then stopping and sitting when the trainer directed us to. Then we reversed direction and did the same again. She also had all of us Down as well, and Nell was real antsy. She would down, but then get right back up. So part of our homework this week is working on Duration. She has the Down down, but no duration.

After this, then the trainer had us walking around the course taking the jumps with our dogs. She had the jumps on the lowest setting, so Nell just walked over them, lol. But some of the Papillons had to jump a little. It was pretty good. We did several loops around the course doing the jumps.

The next thing we did was surface work. We were paired into groups of 2, and each group worked on something different. The first thing we worked on was a square board with carpet on it and a short leg in the middle of it. The goal was to click any contact with the board, or standing on the board. We would do 3 or 4 contacts, then the other person did the same, back and forth so the dogs don't greet each other. After we were done with this one, the class then rotated clockwise again to the next item. Ours was a small teeter-totter board about 3 or 4 feet long, and carpeted as well. So we worked on that for a little while. Then we all rotated one more time and the next object we worked with was a long plank. It was fun.

Then the final thing we did before class was done was the tunnels. The people that have never done them before worked on the shortened red one, and the ones that have done it before did the longer green one with a curve in it. The first time I took Nell to the red one, she did not want to go through, so the trainer took the leash and I got on the other side, reached in with a treat, and guided her through. When she touched the inside of the tunnel I clicked, and she came to me for the treat. Then the next time it was our turn, she didn't want to wait. She knew going in would get a click and a treat, and she didn't wait for me, lol. She went through and got clicked and treated. After a few times through, class was over, so before we put everything away, I wanted to see how she would do with the long one. We came up on it and she went right through, lol. She did very well. I did it 2 times, and clicked and treated lots, then brought her over to her crate and put her in so I could help pick up and put everything away.

Overall, we had a great night. Now the homework is to work more on targeting, as well as working with different surfaces. I'm also going to be working on her Downs as well, working on duration and calming down. Overall I had a good time tonight.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

I signed up my sheltie for agility about a year ago because she needed something to do. She absolutely loves it  Someday I might try a couple of competitions, but we still have work to do.

What surprises me is how well behaved she is around strange dogs at agility, yet still barks and focuses on strange dogs when we are out walking. I'm thinking it's because I was much more strict and vigilant at the agility lessons because she is off leash and I have to be very careful that she is not over stimulated by out of control dogs or very fast moving dogs.

We went to an agility clinic a few weeks ago and I was very happy with her behaviour around dogs she had never seen before. One dog was barking uncontrollably on the course and she barely flicked an ear in his direction. We were standing in line waiting our turn for our run and she wasn't too interested in the dogs around her. Just mostly watching me and eagerly waiting her turn to run, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a video for you to check out.

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/39855-nell-s-training-video.html


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, today we had a blast. The class started out with the group walking around the room, then stopping and sitting their dog, stepping in front of the dog, and then going back next to the dog on the other side. After a bit, then she had us stop, then step behind the dog and to the other side. Basically, starting to get the dogs used to us working on both sides of them. It was fun. Then after a bit if that, we then started working on surfaces again, as well as objects that have noises associated with them. Nell was absolutely perfect with it. Noises didn't bother her at all, and she liked getting on the teeters and the wobble board. We also worked walking on a plank that was laying on the floor. Also worked with walking over a ladder that was laying down, lengthwise. She said it helps with the dog's foot placement, and Nell had zero issues with it as well. Her foot placement was awsome.

Once we were done with that, the group I was in swapped sides of the room with the other group and we then started working with some low jumps, the tire jump, and short and long tunnels. She loves the jumps, and hit the tunnel the first time. I then started working a little faster, coming from a short distance and saying 'Tunnel', and she bolted into the tunnel, lol. It was great.

We don't have class again for 2 weeks. The Friday after Thanksgiving we don't have a class. Then when we do go back to class, we will be doing a little more work with the items we've been working with so far for half a class, then will be watching a DVD movie on the importance of Agility Foundation training. I can't wait, lol.

Our homework is as follows:
Working with surfaces. 
Working on both sides of the dog.
Sit-Stays and Down-Stays.
Moving around the dog while they are in a Sit.
Teach the dog a new trick and bring it to class in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, after having a week off for the Agility due to Thanksgiving, tonight we were back to class. We had a great time. Nell is doing very well. Tonight we each went over our homework assignments and got to learn a little more about each dog in the class. It was fun. Then we all got to take turns showing how well the Sit/Waits were, as well as their Recall. After we went through everyone, then she had us do jumps. First just 1 jump, then 2. They were all set at the lowest setting, as some of the dogs weren't quite 1 year old yet. So it's more like just a small hop. Once everyone went through the 2 jumps, then we added a tunnel if we wanted, but it was our choice. Nell loves the tunnel, so while doing the jumps, before she got to the 2nd jump she wanted to cut over to the tunnel, lol.

Once we finished that part of the training, then she had us familiarize the dogs with the A-Frame and the Teeter. Nell was really slow at first on the A-Frame, had to lure her over. Then we got to the end of the line and she watched the other dogs do it. They were all about the same, had to be lured over. But when it came to our second try, Nell caught me off guard and took off over the A-Frame, lol. Pulled the leash right out of my hand, lol. Then she got her click and treat, and the trainer was impressed, lol.

As for the Teeter, she didn't have as much of a problem with it. In fact, she liked it, lol. The other BC in the class had to be lured, and when the Teeter started moving, he went flat on his belly and shut down. Took quite a while to get him off, didn't want to budge. The movement of the teeter scared him. As for Nell, the movement had no effect on her, and she saw the treat at the other end when she was going down the teeter, and click and treat.

Overall, we had a great night. With all that's going on, Nell may have to retake this class again. Because she's always wanting to Go, Go, Go, her Waits aren't great yet, so we may have to retake it due to that one thing only. But that's ok, my regular trainer said if I took it again that she would get me in the 2nd time through at no cost, due to her being an Obedience trainer with the kennel club. So that's a good thing. But as for everything else, she's really excelling. And her eye contact and targeting is going pretty well, now we have to take that beyond just in the house. Will start it in the yard, then on short walks, then on walks where there's an occasional dog. But all is going well.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds like you are both having a great time! Savannah and I will repeat beginning agility because she still has problems with her focus. I would rather take my time and have a confident, responsive dog than rush and maybe cause issues from pushing her.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, I may be retaking it as well. Her Stays aren't quite there yet. Other than that, she's a ball of energy, lol.


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

Just wait until your doing different obstacles in a sequence! I love agility! Eat, breath, sleep agility. LOL Im so happy the both of you are having a great time! Have you gone to trials to "scope out the competition"? lol I've started taking Rosee, so I can get her used to the atmosphere! A lot to take in all at once! Especially if your competing that day! lol

Rosee and I just started Level 1 of flyball. (we did try it last year.. went well) I find that we are doing agility... shes excelling in flyball... Just like Nell... Rosee too has much energy! When we leave flyball... she is so exhausted. From all the runbacks!! quiet ride home. LOL Does the facility your training at offer flyball? If so, wouldn' hurt to try it! 

I can't wait to hear more of yours and Nells adventures in agility training!

Rosee and Amanda


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope, no flyball here, or we'd be in it also, lol. I think the nearest place is Seattle, which is a 3hr drive. Not sure I want to do that, lol. I haven't taken her to any competitions or anything. They only have 1 per year here. They need more, lol.


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL 3 hrs away?... don't blame you for not wanting to travel that far! I know I wouldn't! And only 1 trial per year???? It's the AKC right? Rosee and I compete in AAC (Agility Association of Canada) They pretty much have trials every weekend... lol


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, the Kennel Club here is with the AKC. Wished they had events more often. I'm also hoping to get Chloe into Obedience by next Sept. when they have the big Dog Show here. The Agility events here is in October I think. Missed the last Agility one, I wanted to go. But I did go to the regular Dog Show.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Nell just went through week 5 of her Agility Foundations class and did very well. We even got to work with the jumps off-leash. It was pretty funny. They wanted us to use a toy that the dog likes, and I brought the frisbee, lol. When I took it out, her eyes lit up, lol. Little did I know that the other BC did also, lol. The trainer had us sit at one end of the jumps and through the toy over the jumps, holding onto the dogs collar, then rev up the dog to go and get the toy and release them. Didn't take anything to rev Nell up, lol. She took off like lightning, lol. And so did the other BC. Got away from his owner and was playing tug with me for the frisbee, lol. They had the class divided, and the other BC was in the group on the other side of the room and he bolted over to get the frisbee when I threw it, lol. Overall, we had a great time. We also got to work with the board walk. Nell's doing very well.

Also, the trainer suggested getting the book called In Focus. So I'm thinking of getting it, as well as a few other books and DVD's I had planned on getting for Shaping and Clicker Training. Not sure if I can afford it all though, lol. But will definitely get the book, it's pretty cheap.

Also, we had a sheet to fill out as well. It had a list of items, and we were to grade ourselves so far and turn it in to her. I had a few A's, and several B's and one C, lol. Will see how the trainer compares to the grades we gave ourselves. It covered everything from Focus, to Downs, Sit/Stays, as well as how the dog did, and the handler as well. For the dog, Nell got mostly A's from me, and as for the handler, well, gave myself B's, lol. I got more to learn, lol. She's excelling a lot faster than me, lol.

Also, she's starting to come out of her shell when it comes to shyness of men. She's actually wanting to go up to all the guys and gals there to get petted, lol. She's doing very well with that.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Brrrrrrrrr, it's so freakin cold here, lol.......

Well, we finished Nell's Agility Foundations class, and did pretty well. But because we have a few things to work on, I preferred to do Foundations again. We probably didn't have to, but the trainer agreed with my decision that a better foundation will give Nell the edge over other dogs that just go in, wanting to do agility with no foundation skills. So now I'm thinking, do I want to do Foundations again with her now, or give her a short break and work with her, and enter Chloe into the Agility Foundations class and see how she does. I'm thinking of giving Chloe a chance to see how she does. What do you think?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I sent in the entry form today for another round of Agility Foundations. Because of my work hours, it would be really hard for me to try and make the Agility I classes. They start at 6pm, and I get off work at 5:30, but sometimes don't get out til almost 6. Then would have to go home to change, let the dogs out for potty, etc, then get to the kennel club. Would be 6:30 by then and the class is half over. So, we are doing Foundations again. I also want to do it because there is a few items I want to continue to work on before doing Agility I anyways. Also, my private trainer is letting me use some of her points (she gets points for training at the kennel club), so it's not costing me anything this time. So it's a good thing. It will start in early Jan.

Has anyone read the book called In Focus, or seen any of the DVD's? Starting the next Foundations class, she's going to require the reading of the book as part of the class. Just wondering what others think of the book.
http://www.dogwise.com/SearchResults.cfm?Search=Deborah Jones & Judy Keller&SubSearch=author


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Who is the older of your two, Nell or Chloe?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Nell is 19 months, Betty is about 2.5yo, and Chloe is about 4.5yo. Nell will be doing the Foundations again. My trainer talked me out of putting Chloe in, said it wouldn't be a good idea to have her in both Obedience training and Agility training at the same time. So I'm doing Obedience/Rally with Chloe and Agility with Nell.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Is Chloe just starting Rally or has she been in prior classes?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

She's just starting. I just recently got her at the Humane Society. Has had very little training, so I'm starting from scratch. I've had her maybe 2 months now.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Nell has officially started Agility Foundations again. We didn't do a whole lot last night. The trainer has make a change from the previous classes, she's incorporated FOCUS. And in doing so, and not wanting the dogs to lose any practice time, the class is 7 weeks instead of 6. The first class we had to leave the dogs out in the car for the first 40 minutes when the instructor talked about herself and her training history, as well as introduced her training assistant. After that, we then watched about 30 minutes of a video on Focus, then went in and had a demo with her older Portugese Waterdog. Was fantastic. After that we were asked to get our dogs and bring them in. We had them in long enough for the trainer to introduce the clicker for those that were interested in clicker training, then got the homework assignment, which is to take time for 3-4 days to click/treat the dogs (charge the clicker). As for me, I don't need to do it, as I've already taken the class and had already previously did that. Overall, the rest of the class times are going to be similar as before, but there's going to be a little more work on FOCUS, basically, adding a lot more FUN for the dog. During down times during the class, she wants us instead of standing around waiting for the next item, she wants us to play games with our dogs, whether it's using treats and having fun, or pulling out the dogs favorite toys. So there's going to be a lot more fun incorporated this time around, even though there was quite a bit of fun the last time.


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

Just curious to see how Nell is doing in her foundations class?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Nell did pretty well last Friday. The class was mainly working on targeting, which she had already done last time. The class was divided into 2 halves, and Nell had to go into the half with the large dogs, lol. The other 2 BC's were over with the smaller dogs, lol. We were working with the trainers helper, so I was actually helping the helper, lol. She didn't know all that the trainer wanted, so I was walking her through it, lol. As for the targeting on the equipment, I did it a couple times, but let the other dogs do it more, as Nell has it down pat and the others needed the experience. So we got to work the shoot as well, but without the fabric. The other dogs I was with, well, was a St. Bernard, an Akita, a Chocolate Lab. Nell was the smallest in the group, and the St. Bernard and the Akita almost had to go through the shoot on their knees, lol. But they did good. I was the first to go through the shoot and the trainers helper asked if I though Nell would do it, lol. I said, 'Nell, Shoot' and she went through, lol. Then I reminded the assistant that I had already gone through the class, lol. But I had fun helping the others as well, and used Nell whenever I needed to give demos, like in the targeting, and how I started from scratch when I first started.


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! Look at you and Nell! helping the helper... soon you'll be teaching the class! lol.... And thats funny about the st bernard and akita. When Rosee was starting agility, we had a great dane in the class... I felt so bad for the poor thing... it had to practically crawl through the tunnels, and shoot. Like you said "had to go on their knees". And when you are targeting with nell.. are you doing it on the contact equipment??


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

AgilityAddict said:


> Wow! Look at you and Nell! helping the helper... soon you'll be teaching the class! lol.... And thats funny about the st bernard and akita. When Rosee was starting agility, we had a great dane in the class... I felt so bad for the poor thing... it had to practically crawl through the tunnels, and shoot. Like you said "had to go on their knees". And when you are targeting with nell.. are you doing it on the contact equipment??


We were targeting with some of the equipment, as well as with the hand. One thing that I didn't start with her is targeting the hand, it was always a plastic lid or a CD case or something else. The dogs were not allowed on any of the contact equipment, other than the Pause Table, which we also did the targeting on. I didn't have to target with Nell though, anytime we got near the table, she got on it and sat, lol. She knows she would get clicked and treated for doing so, lol.

Oh, and I didn't realize how big Akitas really are, lol. Thought they were a little smaller. And this one is a true Akita as well, and not a mix. The owner got her from a breeder a few years ago. I think she's 3 or 4.


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

Well that is very cool! When I started teaching 'Target' I used a lid from a pringles container. Do you have an idea of what jump height Nell will be jumping at? One of the things my trainer had everyone in the class do, was to train there dogs to stand in a container. Everyone started out with a fair size container, then once they dogs new how to do it, the containers kept getting smaller, and smaller. lol... It was to teach the dogs they "had a back end". It's more for jumping. So they don't land so hard on their legs. They will sometimes call it: Rowdy Rear.. lol

Here's a pic of a springer doing 'rowdy rear'. Looks like its standing in a dog bowl.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Not sure how high she'll be jumping, but she's 21" at withers. In the Foundations class, all jumps are set for the smallest dog, as we aren't working with height, just familiarization with equipment and focus.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, class tonight went excellent. We started out by warming up the dogs, walking around the class room and having the dogs focus on the owners. Nell just wanted to go-go-go. It was tough getting her focus on me, she wanted to greet all the people, the other dogs, and smell everything, lol. I think a lot has to do with not getting a good walk before the class. Other than that, she did pretty well.

The first thing we worked on was a jump and then the pause table. Nell was perfect on it from both sides, left and right. After that, we all rotated and Nell worked on the tire. She did it pretty well as well, but got bored of it quickly and started going around. So we worked a little more on focus and then did a couple more times through the tire. After the tire, we then went to the long board laying on the ground, targeting it. She did everything on the board, lol. She targeted, walked over, walked across, sat on, layed down on, and more, lol. She loves shaping, and we had fun with it. 

Once we were done with this, then the trainer had us line up to work with the A-Frame. And guess who she picked on to give the demo? hehe. She explained how the A-Frame worked, and how you are supposed to handle the dog on the A-Frame, holding the leash near the collar and helping guide the dog. Then she called on me and Nell to give the demo, and explained to the class that we've already been through it and that Nell is a pro at it, lol. Nell did awsome. After we all went through 2 times, then she had me demo with Nell again, doing it on the opposite side. So instead of the handler being on the right, we then did it with the handler on the left. Nell performed perfectly again. I think Nell is going to be called on more for the rest of the classes to give demo's, lol. It's fun.

After this, we then lined up on one side of the class, and did multiple items, one at a time. As we went around the room, we started with a tunnel, then a jump, then the A-Frame, then the pause table, then another jump, then another tunnel, then the tire, and back to the end of the line. We did this like 4 or 5 times, switching sides for the different items. It was great.

Overall, the class was great. We had a blast. I just really need to work with Nell on her focus, everything else seemed more interesting to her than me, lol. And I had lots of good treats as well, lol. Next class I'm breaking out the frisbee, lol. She's going to focus on me, LOL.

As for people, she's really wanting to greet other people more and more now, which I like. She's really coming out of her shell of being shy and barking at people that come too close, especially men. She's really wanting to meet everyone there, but the rules are no interaction with the other dogs or people. But it's nice to see her really blossom. She's doing very well. And at the end of the class, the trainer has really complimented her on doing so well. We had a small chat at the end of class, and it was all good stuff. And the trainers 2 other helpers had lots of compliments as well.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think I can wait a whole 2 weeks, lol. There is no class this Friday, it's the only Friday where the trainer isn't available. We still have 4 weeks of class left. I'm chomping at the bit here, LOL.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

We finally had our next class. 2 weeks is just too long between classes, lol. But as usual, Nell showed everyone up, lol. We started out by warming up, walking back and forth with Nell on both sides, doing turns, etc. Then they wanted us to walk one way, then turn and have the dog turn towards the handler and then walk the other way. So it's basically like changing direction without the dog crossing over to the other side, one way the dog is on the left, and the other way on the right, and when turning, the handler turns towards the dog, and the dog turns towards the handler. We had some fun with this, doing it at different speeds, trying to get her to pay more attention to me than the other dogs. But she was her normal self, wanted to meet everyone and everything, lol.

Then the trainer had each person go to an item, me and Nell was given a big box. After everyone was given an object, the trainer wanted us to work with our dogs on shaping. Nell was supposed to get up on the box with her front legs, and the trainer wanted me to explain to the class what shaping is. So I explained that it was like a movie, where you take a behavior that you want and put it into a movie, and click and treat the dog for each frame in the movie, til the behavior is complete. This lets the dog think it through on their own. So our job was to get Nell on the box. Didn't take long, lol. After a bit, then the trainer wanted each person to show the class how far they got. When it came to Nell's turn, the class was impressed at how fast Nell learned. It wasn't even 10 minutes, and she had it down pat, lol.

After the warmup, we then did some hand targeting and sit/stays. Her stays are perfect. After the targeting and stays, then we worked on the tunnel and 2 jumps. We started the tunnel, Nell just loves the tunnel. Then we added the jumps, then worked on both sides. Then we incorporated the stays where I had her stay and walk to the other end of the tunnel, then run with her going over the jumps. Then finally had her stay and I walked over to the jumps, and then said Tunnel, and she hit the tunnel and 2 jumps. It was fun.

After this, then we switched sides of the class, and our group worked with the shoot and the tire. The shoot didn't have the sock on it. Nell was unsure of the shoot tonight, and wanted to go around it, but I was able to get her to go through. Then we did the shoot and tire combo. She did pretty good.

After this, then we went on to the A-Frame. Nell did perfectly. And again, was called to do the demo at the beginning, lol. She does so well with it, lol, and flies over the A-Frame. She's a natural with that, lol. One of the other guys in the class that has a Border Collie as well had their little girl with them, and when Nell went over the A-Frame, that little girl was really suprised and told her daddy, I want our dog to do it like that, lol. She watched Nell more than her own dog, lol. She was probably 6 or 7, and they were in the class as a family thing, which is cool. The dad handles the dog, and the mom and daughter there to help and support him. It's cool. We have 3 BC's in our class, as well as a St. Bernard, and Akita, a Chocolate Lab, and a Pom. Fairly small class this time.

Overall, Nell did excellent. The trainer was really complimenting on how far she's come. It's great. So our homework for this week is more targeting, which Nell does perfectly, and the walking and switching directions with the dog turning towards the handler in the turn. And also work on stays, which Nell does just fine with. Can't wait for it to warm up so we can work on some of this at the park instead of in my small house, lol. It's kind of hard doing some of this in the house, not enough room, lol. Can't wait til next week, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

We just got back from another class, and boy did we have fun. Nell completely amazed me tonight. Just so you all know, the book 'In Focus' really has done wonders for Nell. All the targeting we've done, as well as working with direction, and shaping, she's really blossoming a lot faster than I had anticipated. For the first part of class she was really wanting to go to the other dogs to play, but she's getting better at focusing on me. After working for about 20 minutes, she's almost completely focused on my 100%, and after about 40 minutes, we were working with her off leash, staying at my side and doing the obsticles that I direct her to. It is so awsome. We had to do the first half of the class on leash, but then as her focus was becoming near perfection, I was letting her go off leash more, and she stayed with me and not run off to the other dogs.

We started the evening doing our warmups with her running along my side, switching directions with her turning towards me. Then the Asst. Trainer said she was doing very well, and was ready for the next step, doing the same thing but with the dog turning away from me. So we were going back and forth, but it took a little for her to understand that when we switched directions, she was to turn away from me instead of towards me. She finally caught on, so it's a new thing we get to practice.

Then we got to start on the weave poles. We started with 2 poles, just to get the dogs used to going through a couple poles. And we were using shaping to do it. Nell did very well, and the Asst. Trainer was really commenting on how well Nell was learning everything, and at how fast she was learning. She was amazing tonight. 

After the weave poles, we then moved onto the Dog Walk. Nell was asked again to be the demo dog, lol. She was the demo dog all night, lol. She did great on the dog walk, we walked over it slower, as she was a little unsure, but did well. Then on the 2nd time, she wanted to fly over it, lol. She knew there was a treat waiting for her on the other end, lol. We did the Dog Walk 3 times.

After the Dog Walk, we then moved onto the Teeter. Nell again was unsure the first time over it, but then had no problems the next 2 times. It was great. By this time, she was working for the most part off leash and under full control. I was really happy with her performance.

After the Teeter, the Trainer then gave us all a challenge. We had 3 obsticles to do. We would do 1 obsticle 3 times each. Then moved to 2 obsticles 3 times each, and then 3 obsticles 3 times each. The first obsticle was the Shoot. We all did the Shoot 3 times, on both sides. I did it on the right first, then the left on the second time, then back to the right. We could do it any way we wanted, just had to do it at least one time on each side. Then we were to do the Tire and then the Shoot. So we all did it 3 times, again on both sides. Then she added the Tunnel. It went Tunnel, Tire, then Shoot. Nell did excellent. She did miss the Tire once, she snuck under the tire, lol. But we corrected it. And the next 2 times she did it perfect.

Overall, she did wonderful tonight. I was really happy. And the trainer really had a lot of good things to say about her. Then when the class was done, instead of taking her to the car and then go back in to help pick up, I just clipped her to the clips they have to hold the dogs, and I had her lay down and stay. She got up now and then, but then finally just layed down and stayed, watching us pick up all the equipment. I could never do this before, as she would always want to pull on the clip and bark. But she's come so far. Now I just have to figure out some other ways to work with her on her on/off switch, especially towards the beginning of the class.

Then, as we completed the obsticles, we would walk around the dog walk and back to the end of the line, with Nell at my side. She was actually at my side looking up at me, with a smile on her face. It was a good feeling, and she was off leash. When I stopped, she stopped. When I moved, she moved. This was a first for her, and just blew me away. So I highly recommend others read the book 'In Focus'. There's just so much good information in there. And fun things to work on to gain more focus. And best of all, it's not one of those expensive training books either, it's actually pretty cheap.

Because of my work hours, and a change in the kennel clubs schedules and the trainer adding another class to her training, I can't do the Agility I. So not sure what I'm going to do next. She added a class called Focus First!, which I'm thinking of maybe taking Chloe to. But I don't want to take anything away from Nell either, and with the hours at work being cut, it's getting really tough on me as well. But we'll see.

Last thing, they are having some Agility Trials coming up over in Moses Lake. They are having their trials on Friday and Saturday, then Sunday is for the Wenatchee Kennel Club. And I've been asked if I would like to go and help out. Nell wouldn't be able to compete, but they would like me to go to see how things go, as well as helping with different things, like changing jump heights, or being the leash runner where you take the leash at the start line and run to the finnish where the dog will complete the course and give it back to the handler, and another thing is keeping scores. She said the hardest one is the keeping the scores, she said it can be a real headache, lol. So it's another thing I have to think about, and try to figure out what to do with Betty if I decide to go. Will let you know what happens......


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds like things are moving along nicely for you both. Volunteering at a trial is a great experience. You get to watch some really awesome dogs run and see what you have in store for the future.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

You guys are doing an awesome job! Nell is blossoming 

I need to work on targets more. I think I've let them slip and Breezey has gotten sloppy and skipped them, lol.

What's foundation class? Sort of beginner agility? I've done the same level about 4 times already---as with you, my dog is progressing faster than I am 

Mine is a sheltie and the one thing she is good at is watching me when we leave the crate to go work. She's a whole different dog when she gets to an agilty ring---ready to go, eager to work and tries her hardest.

But take her out for a walk in the neighbourhood??? Well, never mind that story.....she's one that needs a job for sure.

The trainer's mom mentioned she couldn't believe how far she'd come in the past year. There's alot to learn in agility but we are loving it!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

The Foundations class is the Pre-Agility class that's required. Part of the class is introducing the dogs to the equipment, but it's more for getting all the basics down, working with direction, working with the dog on both sides and not just the left, working on focus, and more. If the dog has been through Obedience training, then they pretty much have most of the groundwork done already. The pre-requisites for Agility at our kennel club is Agility Foundations or Obedience I.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Nell has been doing very well lately. Guess what? She now weaves between my legs. 4 complete steps non-stop. I've only been working with her 2-3 days a week, and only 2-3 minute sessions, once a day. She picked up on it very quickly over the last 2 weeks, working with the clicker. It seems the longer I go between sessions, the faster she learns. So I think I'm only going to be working with her 2-3 days a week, and the other days will be just fun days, whether it's games in the house or yard or going out to play frisbee, etc.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

New update......

Well, Friday we went through another class. Nell did very well. We even got to try the shoot with the sock on it. She wouldn't go through it, lol. So the trainer held the sock open, and she finally went through. Then she tried dropping the sock when she started going through and she would turn around and go back out the entrance. Ah well, something she needs practice with, but for a first time, I'm proud of what she did do.

We also did a little with the teeter as well. But she got a little spooked from the movement. It's interesting how one week she does just fine, and the next she acts a little like she's spooked by it, lol. We didn't push it though, just tried it a couple times and then started working with something else, didn't want her to start shutting down on it.

As for her focus, she did really good. She's really come a long ways in a short period of time due to the new training we've been doing from the book In Focus. We have been having a blast with the class, and she loves getting out.

Today I took Chloe to her Rally class, and I was talking to the trainer about Nell, and she suggested that I talk to the trainer and ask if Nell is far enough ahead to just skip Agility I and go on to Agility II, as that class is on a different night and is later in the evening at 7:30pm, so work wouldn't be an issue. So I'm hoping that maybe she can do that for us. But if not, then we may not do any classes this next go around, and will just work with Nell's focus more at the park, now that the weather is getting better. Also thinking of slowly getting some Agility equipment off Ebay, like the Tunnels, and then make some jumps and other things using PVC that I can get at Lowe's. I borrowed a book from my other trainer on building Agility Equipment from scratch. So I'll start working on that. I found a nice 18' tunnel on Ebay for 49.95 with free shipping, includes the stakes to hold it in place as well as a carrying case for the tunnel for storage. So I got a couple things I can start working on this spring for building.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, last Friday Nell had her last Agility class. We can't go on from here now due to my work hours. But the trainer is going to see about possibly changing the hours around for the next class down the road so Nell can go. Til then, we will just be practicing more on her Focus work and working around people at the park. But I did sign Chloe up in the Focus First! class. It's a class for Clicker Training, using Operant Conditioning. Should be exciting. Will let you know if they do change the classes around the next go-around, and keep you updated on Nell's Agility I, if she's able to go.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, it's sounding good now that we may be able to get back into Agility. They have switched some classes around, and it sounds like the next Agility classes will be on Thursday evenings at 7pm. That will work for me, going to do Agility I. It's a few weeks away, as we still have 2 more weeks of this session where I'm taking Chloe to Focus First. Then there will be about a week break between the classes, and then will do Agility I. Can't wait.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

Very cool!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, we had registered for Agility 1, and it was to start this Thursday at 8pm. Well, there's been a change. They needed the room for another class, so the class has been changed. It is now on Wednesday nights at 8:30pm, so it's a day sooner, lol. I also found out that I was the only one who signed up for the class, lol. They said there might be one other dog that they may move from the Agility Foundations to the Agility 1 class as well, so at the most, we will only have 2 students, lol. Talk about 1 on 1 training now, lol. Instead of a class of 10, lol. But I sure wished the class was bigger, Nell really needs work around other people as well to help with her shyness. The Foundations classes were great because there were several people in the class. And there's about 10 in that class this go around. But anyways, the Agility 1 class will focus on intro to equipment, short sequences, as well as working with crosses, and then starting on the weave poles. So it should be pretty good.


----------



## Solid Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, that is great just two of you in the class!  That will definitely have it's advantages. LOL I can understand though you wanting more people/dogs in the class for Nell. We just finished the intro course and there was 16 in our class divided in to two groups. I am undecided about the next level it just seemed like TOO many dogs. But, we shall see it has been a blast. Thanks for keeping us updated, I love to keep up on your post. Gives me the boost to make me want to continue with Voodoo.  

I can't wait to hear about your first class this session.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I likw having more people around because if her shyness, mainly of men. She did really well in the Foundations class with the other people, but she needs more, and there's no real place where we can go where there's lots of people around here. The classes really help her there. As for 10 people in the class, it was pretty good and I don't mind that. It's when we had more that slowed things down. So anything up to 10 would have been good. But now, it's more 1 on 1, lol. My goal is to get her good on the weaves, lol. She weaves great between the legs.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

You lucky dog! (yes pun intended). I wish there were only two dogs in my class. Then we could run more often. Course I'd probably be laying on the floor after trying to keep up with Rio running that often lol. Can't wait to hear how class goes for Nell and you.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, the schedule had changed again, and instead of Thursday night, it's been changed to Wednesday nights, so we had our first class tonight. It was a lot of fun. We started out with a little focus work, and then we started with some front crosses. We have a different trainer this time, the one that actually does the Competition Agility classes. So it's great, I'm going to love it. After the crosses, we started working on some of the equipment. The first thing we started on is the Tunnels. Nell does great with the Tunnels, both straight, and curved. After the tunnels, we then did the shoot. She's a little afraid of the sock, and will need some work on it. The next thing we did was the A-Frame. Nell was awsome on it. She had no issues with it. After the A-Frame, we then went to the Teeter. She would normally be afraid of it, but tonight she did it really well. We did it on both sides as well, left and right. After the A-frame, we moved on to jumps, which she is just fine with. She loves the jumps. After the jumps, we then went to the tire, and she did fine with it as well. After the tire, we then we started on the 2x2 weave poles, clicking and treating for proper entries with the first pole on her left shoulder (entering the right side). We did it from several angles. It was fun. After this, the class was over. So we had a pretty good night. The trainer was just wanting to get a feel of how the dogs were on the different equipment, so we will start more in depth next week. Lots of fun, and there's only 2 of us in the class, Nell and a Jack Russel Terrier. We had a great night.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Nell went to her Agility class tonight and had a blast. She really amazed me. She practically flew over the Dog Walk. It was awsome. She lit the tunnels on fire again as well, lol. She can fly through them, lol. Then when it came to the Shoot with the sock on it, I thought she was going to be afraid of it, like she was before. Because the sock closes off the other end, she would go in, turn around and go out, as she can't see out the other end. But tonight she went through like she's been doing it for years, lol. She just flew through it, lol. No fear at all. Really amazed me. We also worked in several jumps as well, and started some weave poles. As for the Teeter, she was a little afraid of it as well, and it's going to take some work. She's fine going up, but when she get's past the center and it starts going down on the other side, she freaks a little. It will take a little time, but she will conquer it someday, lol. She just made me so proud tonight when she conquered the shoot. Makes you feel really good when she does something really well, and looks at you like she's saying, Hey daddy, look, I did it... hehehe..... We had a lot of fun tonight.

Well, it's almost Nell's birthday as well. It's a week from tomorrow (Thursday), which is the day after her next Agility class, lol. She will be 2.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Update.....

We had our class tonight, and it went excellent. I was really impressed with Nell's progress. We started out with warmups, working on front and rear crosses, etc. It's always tough for Nell in the beginning because she is more focused on trying to meet and greet the trainer, or the other handler and her JRT. And the A-Frame and the tunnel are like magnets to her, lol.

After the warm up, we started working a little with jumps. We were working more on the proper way to have your jump. It went great. Nell does very well with it. There's a couple different exercises that we do with the jumps as well, and we worked on that as well.

Once we were done with that, we tried the Shoot again, and Nell treated it like a pro again, lol. She absolutely loved it, but really likes the A-frame, lol. She kept trying to go up and over the A-frame every time I took my eyes off her, lol. Then we worked on the A-Frame, and she was perfect with it. After the A-Frame, we then went to the Teeter to practice a little. Nell was a little freaked at first, but after a few tries, she was going over it with perfection. But it was at one of the lowest settings, so it's a good start. Next week we may raise it a couple notches and work with it some more. 

After this practice, then we started working on some sequences. We started with 2 jumps, Nell did perfect. I let the trainer that Nell does well with up to 4 items, as that's what we did in the Foundations class, we did up to 4 or 5 items. So we worked up to 7 items tonight, and with Nell starting to get a little tired, 5-6 items is where she is for now. And with only 2 dogs in the class, she got lots of runs, and was getting tired, so we stopped and let her have a break and a drink of water. Then we tried a couple more sequences, then class was over. The last sequences we did was 2 jumps, the tunnel, 2 more jumps, the shoot, and the teeter. Because the shoot wasn't in a good spot, she nearly missed the teeter, but I got her redirected, and she went over the teeter. So that was 7 items, lol. 

The only problem I'm having is to have her work at a distance. Each time we do a jump, she feels she has to come right to my side, and if I say Jump for the 2nd jump, she bypasses it, as she's come to my side, lol. So that's one thing we will be working on next week, just doing a couple obsticles at a time.

Another good thing about having 2 dogs, we are pretty much doing the entire class off leash. The other handler has pretty good control of the JRT, and Nell minds me pretty well. I only have her on leash at the beginning, until she starts focusing more on her job. Once we get that, then she's with me and rarely wanders. It's great.

Oh, Nell is turning 2 tomorrow (Thursday). Happy Birthday Nell........


----------



## Solid Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, that is great! It sounds like Nell is doing excellent! I just love reading these updates. 

Happy Birthday Nell!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Nell's class went well tonight, we were the only one at the class. The other dog had to see the vet during the day, and couldn't be there. So we had a short class, as Nell was really getting the zombies, lol. We started out working on crosses, both front and rear crosses. Nell needs to pay more attention to me, any time I move, she has to get ahead of me. And I don't want her to go ahead of me unless I tell her to, lol.

After the warmup, we then worked on the weave poles. We had 4 set up, it's going to take her some time to learn it, lol. But she did pretty well for a first try at 4. After the weave poles, then we worked on the Teeter. Instead of putting it at the lower setting, I decided to leave it at full height. Nell did really well, she really impressed me. She's getting better and better at the Teeter. We were going over it with Nell on my right. But then when I decided to try it on the left, she jumped off. So we worked on it a few more times, and got to the point where she was doing it well on my left as well. So that was good.

Then we started working with sequences. We had a small course of 7 items, the Tire, Shoot, Weave poles, Tunnel, Jump, Jump, and Teeter. The first time we tried it, Nell did really good on all but the weaves. We did it a couple more times, and she did good. Then we started working on some more jumps. I could tell Nell was starting to get tired, and wasn't keeping up with me. Started getting the zombies. So we stopped for a break and broke out the frisbee, and she wanted to kill the frisbee, lol. She was having fun. After the break, we started on some more jumps and the tunnel again. She was becoming more and more like a zombie, so we called it quits for the evening. But before we ended, I wanted to do a couple more teeters with her, and she did well. Then we called it quits for the evening. The class was supposed to be an hour, but with being the only dog, she was becoming a zombie after 40 minutes, and that's when we stopped. It was enough for today, I was really happy with how she did. Just wish there were other dogs there so we could have short breaks between each run. I think we were trying to push her too hard, lol. But overall, we had a good class.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds like Nell and you had a great class. It's really hard when you don't get breaks in between runs. Great for you that you stopped on a positive note. It was so hot at class last night that the GSD was laying flat out on his side sleeping when class was at the end. Which is really unusual because he is so dog reactive! So the saying a tired dog is a happy dog!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, class tonight went excellent. Because the other persons dog went to the vet last week and had stitches by the tail and rear leg, they were at the class but just worked at a slow pace, and only for about 25 minutes. So we pretty much did the class alone again. But it was also cooler tonight and Nell didn't seem too hot and tired like last week. We did the whole class, and sat for a little bit while the other dog did some work as well, and it gave us a short break. But Nell didn't want to stay sitting too long, lol, she wanted to get right back in there and hit the Teeter, lol. It was funny when we were taking a short break, and as the trainer was going over things, Nell would go to the teeter and go over it, then look at me like, 'Don't I get a treat for that?', lol. So I would throw her a piece of cheese, lol. She's no longer afraid of it now, we conquered all her fears now. So the biggest thing we need to work on is a little more focus and control, and weaves. She still wants to charge ahead and then we lose control. Other than that, she did excellent.

As for the obsticles, we did several jumps, dog walk, teeter, shoot, tunnel, and weaves. There were 10 obsticles set up, but we only worked with 4-5 different combinations at a time and not all 10. It was great, we loved it. Nell had a blast.

Sonny is doing great. Got home from the vet this morning, he went to be neutered, and all went well. He's doing great, it's hard keeping him mellow, lol. He keeps trying to wrestle with Chloe, lol. I keep telling him, in a week, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, we just got done with another class tonight. It was a lot of fun, just so tiring, lol. We were once again the only one in the class, lol. So we cut it off after about 45 minutes, we were both getting the zombies, lol. So, for the course, here's what the course was. Jump, Weaves, Tunnel, A-Frame, Teeter, Shoot, Pause Table, then Jump. She did really well. Then after a couple rounds, all of a sudden she became afraid of the Teeter, lol. Took a while, but we finally got her back on the Teeter, and ended the Teeter on a good run., then practiced a little on some of the other obsticles for the rest of the class. We also took a couple small breaks and did a little frisbee to get her mind back to me, lol. But overall, we did really well tonight. And she was a really happy girl, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Nell did really well at her last class this session. Now we have a couple weeks off before it starts up again, it starts up after the 4th. We had 10 obsticles out this time, and she did really well. If anyone goofed, it was always me tonight, lol. She was on game tonight. She did get a little startled with the teeter again, but did much better than last week. And did really good with the dog walk as well.

Only one small problem tonight. She's never done this before, now it's going to be a hard habit to kick. We had the broad jump put, and she would only walk or run over it, not jump over it. What's the easiest way to get her to understand she needs to jump over it and not walk or run on it?

Other than that, here's what we had set up. We had the dog walk out, as well as the chute, 4 regular jumps, 1 broad jump, the teeter, weave poles, and the tunnel. And not in that order either, can't remember the sequence. It was kind of confusing tonight, lol.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Set one jump in the front and one in the back like a double. She just doesn't understand what it is. Once she starts jumping it than start lowering both bars, than eliminate the bars and leave the standards. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. Will have to do that in the next class, unless there's other dogs and they don't let me do it. I pretty much got to do whatever I wanted this last time being about the only dog there, lol.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Just wondered how Nell is coming with the broad jump.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

We actually haven't been doing anything lately. We are in between classes right now, and the next set doesn't start til Jul 9. But the Obedience class for Chloe starts tomorrow, the 1st. So Nell will be in 1 class and Chloe will be in 2. She has her Saturday class with my trainer every other Saturday, and the trainer used some of her trainer credits and got Chloe in at the Kennel Club for the 9 week Competition Obedience Novice class for free. I really only wanted to do Rally with her, but the trainer talked me into doing Obedience. I'm not entering her for Obedience though, when the dog show comes in Sept, I'm hoping to have her entered for her first 2 legs in Rally. But for Nell, since she's got so much energy and can't stand still, we are just sticking to Agility for her. Now Sonny might do really well in Rally, as he's much more mellow, lol. He's not a firecracker like Nell is, lol.

I went and ordered a couple things, thought I did pretty well. I was looking around for weave pole spikes, pole placer, tape, etc, and it was going to be a little spendy, even on places like Clean Run. Then I went to Ebay and found this.... I got it with the blue pole placer, and the tape I got is blue and yellow...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270410627241

Then I went to Lowe's and got enough PVC for 12 poles for about $8.00. Not too bad, much cheaper than getting everything from other places online. Can't wait to get the spikes in the mail, should be showing up in a couple more days. Can't wait to start practicing it in the yard with Nell, Chloe, and Sonny. They should all enjoy it.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, we started another round of Agility with Nell. It was an interesting class, it was a combination of all the Agility levels. Well, it wasn't actually Agility tonight, but rather a 1.5hr training session. The trainers had gone to see Susan Garrett and brought a lot back for the class. It was called Pearls from Susan Garrett. Talk about a lot if meat in the training tonight, lol. Some of the things covered was Reward Average or Better, Games, Tug, Motivational Hand Touches, Grab The Collar games, Restrained Recalls, Push Back and Jam (PB&J), It's Your Choice, Hand Touches, Body Awareness Games, Reinforcement Zone, Circle Work, Crate Games, and more. It lasted the entire 1.5hrs, lol. We had a great time tonight. Now next week we will be working on a little more on the Reinforcement Zone, then will go to some Agility Obsticles. I can't wait.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Nell had her class last night and she was a bit much, lol. She is just so fast, I have to get a really good lead on her or she passes me up and doesn't pay as much attention. I really need to work harder on her focus work. But she can do it. We worked on some front crosses, as well as a couple small sequences. We did some jumps and tunnel combos. It was pretty fun, but warm, and I was sweating, even though the AC was on in the building. It was still hot, lol. But outside it was 103. At least we train indoors, as outside would be really hot.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like your comming along!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

We had another great night at Agility class. Nell is still quite a bit out of control, as she wants to work way ahead of me, but with some of the runs we did, she did really well. We first started the class warming up, walking with the dog on both sides, front crosses, rear crosses, etc. Then we did some sit-stays and down-stays. She's really good with that, but you can tell she's wanting to take off like a rocket, lol. Then we worked on some 2x2 weave poles. Nell does really good with them. I wanted to work with her on the 6 poles, but the trainer wanted everyone to do 2x2's. Nell's got the 2x2's down so well, lol. After that, then we worked on some short runs. We started with just the A-frame. Nell flies over the A-frame. We did it a couple times, on both sides, left and right. Nell is great with the contacts as well, she never jumps over the contact at the bottom of the A-frame, she always hits all 4 feet in the yellow. Seems like she always tries to hit between the last 2 cross pieces before going off the A-frame, which I love. That way she never misses.

Then we added the Tunnel to the sequence. So it was Tunnel, then A-Frame. When it was my turn, I guess Nell knew what we were supposed to do, and as soon as I took the leash, when she heard the clip, she took off and hit the tunnel, then the A-frame, leaving me in the dust, lol. Everyone laughed, lol. After this sequence, then we reversed it and did the A-frame, then the Tunnel, and then added the Table with a Sit-Stay. Nell did really well, but over-ran the table on the first try. 

After this, we then did some jumps, they had 3 jumps set out. The first couple runs we had the dog run with us and do the jumps. Nell always got so far ahead of me, lol. Then I had her sit and wait and took a little lead, which helped. And for my timing, when Nell took the first jump, as soon as her feet hit the ground I would say Jump, then after the next jump, when her feet hit the ground, I would say Jump again. Getting better with my timing.

Then after this set of jumps, then the trainer wanted us to put the dogs at a sit-stay, then go to the 2nd jump, then release the dog and do the 3 jumps. This was much better for me, lol. Nell does really well on her stays, unless another dog comes near, then she feels she has to play, lol. But we didn't have any problems with that tonight, she did perfectly.

Overall, she had a really good night. She's just so fast, lol. And with being injured at work and on limited duty, it's tough on me. But I'm getting better at my timing, and working with a little more distance, which I think Nell prefers. Just wish she would work closer when I need her to, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, we had Nell's class tonight and she just blew me away, lol. This was the best class she's ever done. She was absolute superb. The only mistakes made were by me being too slow, lol. She was like a bullet coming out of a gun, lol. She's definitely going to be one that needs to work at a distance, and I have to work with her on the names of the obsticles. She knows some pretty well, but when distance is increased, she needs more work with it. And the A-Frame is like a magnet, she couldn't stay away from it, lol. It's also been a while since they took the Chute out with the sock on, and she tore that up too, lol. Just flew through it, lol.

What we did was worked on some warm-ups at first, then started working some sequences. Nell was fantastic as long as I got enough of a lead on her. If there were 3 jumps before another obsticle, I would have to be between the 2nd and 3rd jumps at a minimum before I released her, or she'd be 3 obsticles ahead of me, lol. I would usually release her when I'm next to the 3rd jump. And she would still sometimes get ahead of me, lol. She is FAST, lol.

We started out with 2 Jumps and a Table. She over-ran the table the first time. So on the 2nd time, I set some hot dogs on the table first, then took her to the starting point, walked to the 2nd jump and then released her. The hot dogs stopped her on the table. Then from that point, I never had to put hot dogs on the table, she slowed enough so she wouldn't slide across the table, then sit. It was great. 

After that, we then changed things around and worked some Jumps with the Tunnel. She loves the Tunnel as well, just flies through it. After the Tunnel, we worked on the Chute a few times, then added some Jumps to it. Then we worked on some A-Frame and jump combinations. It was awsome, Nell just flew through it all. 

After the sequences, then we worked a little on front crosses, then it was the end of the class, and the trainer offered to stay a little extra if anyone wanted to work a little on rear crosses before going home, so we all stayed, lol. We were there about an hour and a half total tonight with my dog and 2 others. It was a great class. Nell did so well that I was pumped when we were done, lol. She was so fantastic. I think she's starting to see that she needs to focus on me more than the other people and dogs, lol. She just loves the trainer as well, lol. Anytime she got the chance, she would break from me and try and get the trainer to play with her, lol. It was an awsome night, and I'm still flying high, lol. She just completely blew me away, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Nell had another awsome performance tonight, but not to the level as last week. We were working sequences most of the night, and were doing longer, and longer sequences. She did very well. Still has to get used to the teeter, she did well at first, but then started slowing on it, and jumped off it once. But we redid it and she did it fine. It's hard to remember all the different sequences we did, lol. But the last one, the long one, was like this.

Jump-Teeter-Jump-Front Cross-Jump-Jump-Tunnel-Dog Walk-Rear Cross-Jump-Tire-Jump

She did really well, I was really impressed. We had a really good night. Can't wait til the next classes start, this was the last class for this round. We are going to do the Agility 2 now.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I can't wait til Wednesday. We are starting Agility 2. We need to work on the weave poles the most. I haven't done much with Nell on them yet, as I'm prepping Chloe for the Rally Novice Trials coming up. When we get those behind us, then we will work harder towards the weave poles. And maybe it will be a little cooler as well. I can't wait. I also need new shoes for it as well, lol. The shoes I use are pretty worn, I need to get a pair for Agility Only, lol. 

As for tonight, I'm taking both girls to the Kennel Club meeting. It's being held at one if the trainers ranch where they will be doing some demos on Lure Coursing. Should be interesting.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, like many say, you have ups, and you have downs. Well, Nell had her downs today, she couldn't focus much, and we didn't do so hot. It could also be due to the couple weeks of break between the classes. But hopefully we get back into the swing of things. I was also exhausted going into class as well, with working all day, then rushing home to get Chloe for her 6:30 class, then staying a little after to work with another Sheltie with some behavior sessions, then rush home to trade dogs and get to class with Nell, lol. Wow, what a day, lol. For next week they have moved the Agility 2 class up an hour, as there was no Advanced Obedience class at 7:30, so I'll be taking both dogs and crating one while we work with the other, then swap them for the next class, 2 classes in a row, lol. I really hope it works out, but is kind of exhausting for me, especially after a tough day at work. Wednesdays is our biggest freight day, so it's usually pretty busy for me. And with no break, having 30 minutes from getting off work to getting to the first class, it's tough, lol. Will see how next week goes.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah class was kind of wild and crazy last night too. But we all attributed to the moon being full! lol There wasn't any howling in Nell and your class last night was there? We all have ours days when we can't focus (dog or human). A few weeks off for Nell and you and focus will return.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, we went to class today, Chloe went first to her Obedience class, then Nell in Agility. Nell did awsome tonight, she hit everything with all she had. And she was FAST. She wasn't thinking straight last week, but this week she was like a Pro on some of the obsticles, and was quite focused. We had a lot of fun. Then we tried the weave poles with 4 poles. She wasn't quite getting it, so we took a break. Then we went to do it again, and she slipped by me and did it perfectly, so I threw a party, lol. I wasn't ready, and she did it. It was cool. Then we started doing some sequences, and Nell was like a rocket. We did Jump and Tunnel combos, as well as Jump, Tunnel, and A-Frame combos. We even threw in the Chute a few times as well, then added a couple tricky turns. One time she flew by me, missing the jump, then hit the Tunnel and 2 jumps like we did before, lol. So the next time, I got her to slow with a treat at that point, then hit the proper jump and then to the tunnel and 2 jumps. The next time we did it, she didn't need the treat, I got her to make the quick turn to hit the jump, then the tunnel and other 2 jumps. It was great. Another sequence we did was 2 jumps, the tunnel, 2 jumps, then a 180 and hit a 3rd jump, back into the tunnel then the last 2 jumps. And she did it, and fast. And I barely kept up with her, lol. I got it to where I was calling the tunnel out at a distance, then going away from the tunnel and by the time she exited the tunnel, I was between the last 2 jumps and she rocketed her way over the last 2 jumps. We had a blast. And she was pumped up, lol. Overall, we had a great night.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, no Agility for Nell tonight, as she's got a bit of a tummy ache and lots of gas and soft stools. So I'm leaving her home tonight. But going to ask if Chloe can try a couple runs in her place, since we are doing her Obedience class right before the Agility class. Hope she will let me.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Nell is beginning to feel much better, she doesn't have the stinky gas anymore, and no more runs. Still keeping an eye on her, but I think it's over now. Chloe did get to substitute for Nell, but she didn't do much, other than the tunnel and jumps. She wouldn't go on the A-Frame or Teeter, and didn't want to hold up the class. So we stopped early so the others could get the time in they needed. All went really well.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Update, we just got home from Agility 2 class again and Nell did fantastic. She's now hitting the teeter at full height without jumping off. Also, she's finally starting to catch on to the weave poles. But lately, she's been hitting them perfect the first time through, then if we go through again, she either misses the entry or the exit, but the middle is perfect. So we still have a little work to do. And this is with the weave poles in a straight line, and not opened up. But the good thing is, if we did decide to try out at a trial, she will most likely hit them perfect, since she's almost 100% on the first try. It's just consecutive weaves where she loses it. As for the rest of the course, she's doing great, and is way too fast for me, lol. I can easily lose track of where I am because she gets way ahead of me, lol. But as we progress, I want to be able to work with her more at further distances and equipment names, as well as body language (pointing). She also knows Go Out pretty well, or things like Go Jump, or Go Tunnel, and she goes out to them about 75% of the time, sometimes better. So we can start working more distance so if she does get ahead, I can get her to the next obsticle without her turning around and getting confused. But overall, she's really been turning it on, lol. And she's fast.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Nell is getting the weave poles down. She's going to be fast once she's got them. Can't wait.

Took her for her vet appt this morning about her toe. She's now on antibiotics and anti-inflamatory. But it's looking really good. He broke the sore open again and let it bleed out some. If it flares up again after the antibiotics, then he said there might be something in there, and may have to put her under and go in and see what's causing the problems. I think what happened is when we were on a hike up Saddle Rock, she probably had a thorn or something poke in the side of her pad on one of her toes, and it got infected. Also said I need to cut back on her meals, lol. She's 53.6lbs, lol. But she doesn't look fat. The vet said we should be able to feel her ribs but not see them, and we can't feel the ribs either, lol. I'd like her to get back down to about 45-47lbs. But now that spring is about here, we will be more active through the spring, summer, and fall. Didn't do as much this winter as I wanted. So will cut down a little on her meals.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, after Nell's downtime I thought she would be rusty on the weave poles. I broke them out today and set them up. She's actually better than before the injury, lol. In fact, she not only did them perfect, but she also did them fast and hit them so hard, she actually snapped one of my stick in the ground weave poles off, so now I have to make another one, lol. Guess the caps that came with the spikes were cheap, lol. So I may have to redo them. She's never done this before, lol.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I noticed the same thing with Remmy. He has been off all winter and the first time I ran him through the weaves a couple of weeks ago, he was really fast and did the 12 poles without missing one of them. I only do them a total of two times each training session and hopefully that will keep his speed up.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, now to resurrect this thread from the dead, LOL. Nell has been doing really well in Agility, we've moved on up to Agility 3. We've had 3 classes so far and what a job she's doing. We've also been going to Moses Lake for some Agility Practices on Sundays as well. Tonight we had her Agility class and all I can say is WOW. I have never seen this side of her, she was like a Pro. All except our bad side of the weave poles, still need work on the weaves. But when I have the poles on my left, she nails them just right. We were actually doing short courses tonight and she was HOT. I could not keep up with her at all, she would leave me in the dust, lol. Then on one course I made an error, missed a jump. But Nell did it anyways like she knew she was supposed to and made me look like an idiot, lol. Just for that we all laughed and she got heavily treated, lol. We had a blast tonight and I hope it continues. It was like I had a different dog tonight, one who's been trained by someone better than me, lol. She nailed everything dead on and with SPEED. What a night, LOL.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a video of one of the runs I had in class last week, When she goes of screen, she hit the tunnel which is part of this run. Just didn't get that part in the video....

YouTube - JeffNelly


----------

